# Mitchell's Family Lawn



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

7.3 tons of sand. 2nd year doing this. Holy crap...


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

Last year we leveled in late July (ish) and spread granulars on top of the sand. 
This year started earlier & sprayed .25lb ammonium sulfate prior to sanding. Hopefully this will come in better than last year. 
Definitely don't want to push seed heads thru, but will also start PGR in a few weeks. Hopefully will help to suppress them.


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

Sand really sinks in quickly. 4 days post sanding, 1 day of rain and 2 days of sprinklers helped. 
Got Humic 10 @ ProChem. Have no idea the difference in this and Humic 12...I guess the amount/volume being applied. Just as long as the soil got something prior to.


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

Leveling is addicting. I'd do it as often as possible, but sand is now becoming as scarce and rare as pure gold the way the prices have risen.


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

Yup, turned it black. Don't mind the spray pattern either. Definitely visible.


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

Spraying has definitely improved. Guess it couldn't have gotten worse. 
Sprayed all micronutrients last night prior to another 1/2" of rain. PGR is still working, but went at a low dose so so be wearing off in about a week. 
After turning the yard into a beach 5 weeks ago, the grass swallowed it up good.


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

This is a 4 O'Clock flower/bush. We have a 4 O'Clock bed, and this isn't it. 
Birds must've got the seeds and spit them out here. But, this flower is 3x the size of anything we actually planted. I guess bird saliva is full of nutrients.


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

After asking about Certainty & Dismiss, went with certainty solely due to the Bermuda Bible. 
Sprayed a mixture this afternoon, watered it in 5 hours later. Hopefully will see some good results in a week or two.


----------

